# Tribute



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone own or have driven trigano Tribute in 2.2 or 3ltr Form.Am after feedback on road manners/Living with.


----------



## wenlock (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Buxom
There is loads of stuff on this Forum under Panel van conversions.
I have a 2007 X2/50 Tribute.
It drives really well and we find its accommodation to be good enough for us, which is of course a personal choice.
Most owners and some others will agree that the Tribute is very good value for money when compared with other panel van conversions.
Ours is the 2.2, 120 bhp, which as far as I know is the only engine available on the Tribute. 

Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi
The Tribute is available currently with the Fiat 2.3 - 120 bhp motor

The same motor gives 130 bhp in most coachbuilts

The 3 litre is not an option on the Tribute

The 2.2 motor (developed jointly with Ford) is only in Peugeot and Citroen base vehicles - or the Transit, and not the Fiat

We have the Tribute 650 and it isn't going to leave johnny hotrod for dead at the lights but it keeps up very well with traffic, maintains high cruising speeds, is quiet and can give over 35 mpg with a light foot. And it's no where near run in yet.


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Fiat 2.3 12 multijet*

Well Otto, my OH left a car standing at a roundabout - should have seen driver's face!!

It never fails to amaze how many people see a motorhome, or PVC approaching then draw out in front of it. They seem to be of the opinion that they are slow or something.

Compared to our last PVC, this one can shift when required.

Jacobite


----------

